# Uber Select in Los Angeles requirment exceptions?



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ive been tryin to find the answer but no luck. What if you have a car that would qualify for select but it was a year too old (2008)... but, the body for that car was not changed until 2014... has anyone heard of an exception being made for an older car with the same body as a newer one that qualifies..? Thanks in advance for any insight any of you would be willing to share.


----------



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

Grand said:


> Hi and welcome to me to the forum.
> I am not sure I understand.
> One requirement on their website is
> 
> ...


Ive looked extensively... when I say same body I'm referring to when car companies make a car and dont change anything as far as how it looks for in some cases 8 years before changing the style of the make... an example- a 2008 gmc yukon looks the same as a 2014. They didn't change "the look" of the truck until 2015. Most people would need to see the actual registration to know the difference. So my question is if a 2014 qualifies could an exception be made for a 2008 that is identical..? Thanks again


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

So my BMW 2007 (same body style up until 2011)aged out but they did a one year extension . I had to go in to the hub for this , they looked up my account and made the comment that for people with good ratings they'll extended it I asked her what a good rating was and she said anything over 4.9 . While I was in there my 2015 Passat SEL was also aging out for Select they also extended this one same situation as yours the body style is the same 2012-2015 however in 2016 they did do a refresh with new lights and trim

So yeah make sure your rating is solid before going in and I bet they'll make an exception . I was also told if you were say just signing up with your car and it was a year too old they wouldn't do it . The exceptions are only for non new drivers with good ratings also be super nice when you go in and you'll have a better shot.


----------



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

Im a new driver so it sounds like it probably wont work out for me... they probably stick to the books when in doubt... logically though if u have 2 identical cars, one is 2014 with 200k miles on it, and the other is 2008 with 10k miles on it, which one is more new..? Probably not how they look at it though... thanks for the replies..!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Tma53204 said:


> Im a new driver so it sounds like it probably wont work out for me... they probably stick to the books when in doubt... logically though if u have 2 identical cars, one is 2014 with 200k miles on it, and the other is 2008 with 10k miles on it, which one is more new..? Probably not how they look at it though... thanks for the replies..!


I get it man , it's like the Lyft Lux requirements has some crap cars that aren't on Uber Blacks list but yet my Uber Black eligible car isn't on Lyfts List . Makes no sense


----------



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I get it man , it's like the Lyft Lux requirements has some crap cars that aren't on Uber Blacks list but yet my Uber Black eligible car isn't on Lyfts List . Makes no sense


They are probably like we aint even trying to deal with this... I cant blame them though...


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I have been driving Uber for going on 3 years. I have a 2004 Jaguar XJ-R that they allow me to keep on Select. I only rarely use it but each year I take it to the hub and it gets approved. Likely not many Jaguars on the platform so that may be part of it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> I have been driving Uber for going on 3 years. I have a 2004 Jaguar XJ-R that they allow me to keep on Select. I only rarely use it but each year I take it to the hub and it gets approved. Likely not many Jaguars on the platform so that may be part of it.


Yeah they extended my 07 bmw last year, I think you'll be good until they just stop allowing 2004 model year cars. Anything with a luxury brand pretty much. My dad drove with a 2006 a3 (yeah the super small one) on select when the requirement was 2008


----------



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

That sounds promising... were you guys able to drive select as a new driver right away or do you have to establish a high rating first? Been having a hard time finding the answer to that as well. Thanks again


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Tma53204 said:


> That sounds promising... were you guys able to drive select as a new driver right away or do you have to establish a high rating first? Been having a hard time finding the answer to that as well. Thanks again


It's different by market in Colorado I believe it's the following requirement

25 rides and 4.9 Rating
50 rides and a 4.8 Rating
100 rides and a 4.7 Rating


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Tma53204 said:


> That sounds promising... were you guys able to drive select as a new driver right away or do you have to establish a high rating first? Been having a hard time finding the answer to that as well. Thanks again


I drove Select from the very first Day.
But I'll have to maintain a high level of Rating.
(4.7 or higher.)


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Tma53204 said:


> Ive been tryin to find the answer but no luck. What if you have a car that would qualify for select but it was a year too old (2008)... but, the body for that car was not changed until 2014... has anyone heard of an exception being made for an older car with the same body as a newer one that qualifies..? Thanks in advance for any insight any of you would be willing to share.


So that would mean I could drive a 1979 Mercedes G-Class with UberSelect?
That Car hasn't changed much in Body Style at all from 1979 to 2012:










I doubt it very much.


----------



## Tma53204 (Oct 4, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> So that would mean I could drive a 1979 Mercedes G-Class with UberSelect?
> That Car hasn't changed much in Body Style at all from 1979 to 2012:
> 
> View attachment 166768
> ...


I get the 2002 cut off because of uber's insurance. Makes perfect sense. My argument is for vehicles that share the same body and style as one's that currently quality AND are obviously newer than 2002. Sounds like its up to uber if they want to consider...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> So that would mean I could drive a 1979 Mercedes G-Class with UberSelect?
> That Car hasn't changed much in Body Style at all from 1979 to 2012:
> 
> View attachment 166768
> ...


Never understood why people paid $110k for that car


----------

